# Phaeton Owner GTG in Auburn Hills, MI - April 23 and 24, 2005



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Phaeton Owner GTG in Auburn Hills, MI - VW of NA will support us.*

This post sort of picks up where Whealy's earlier post, So who's interested in a Phaeton gathering after the weather warms up? leaves off.
Some of you may recall that back in January, I mused about organizing a Phaeton owner get-together at the Volkswagen of North America head office in Auburn Hills, Michigan. I have since spoken to Diane at the Phaeton customer service center, and she confirms that VW (officially) would be quite interested in supporting and facilitating this.
'Supporting and facilitating' means that they would organize a tour of their museum, organize a dinner get-together with the staff from the Phaeton service center, and organize a discussion meeting with some of the engineering staff who are responsible for the Phaeton in North America. We would, of course, still be responsible for our own travel and accommodation costs, although I think it might be possible for VW to help us get hotel space at their corporate rate.
Auburn Hills is located slightly northwest of the city of Detroit. The driving distance to Auburn Hills, from some selected US cities, is as follows:
Chicago, IL: not very far away
Cincinnati: 300 miles
Indianapolis: 330 miles
Washington, DC: 550 miles
New York City, NY: 650 miles
Birmingham: 750 miles
Dallas: 1,200 miles
California: a really long way away
My suggestion is that we choose Auburn Hills as the location for the get-together (GTG) that has been discussed in the thread mentioned above, rather than Pittsburgh, Indianapolis, or Nashville. Not that I am suggesting that there is anything wrong with those three cities - they are all nice places - but more because I am thinking there would be a lot more to do that is 'Phaeton related' and thus of common interest to us if we visit the VW headquarters.
For scheduling, I think it would make most sense if we planned to have all the scheduled activities (VW museum tour, meeting and focus group with engineering staff, dinner with the customer support team) on one day, a Saturday. This would leave Sunday free for less formal or spontaneous activities. I think late April or very early May would be a good time to do this - the weather would be reasonable by then, but the summer activities, vacations, etc. would not have started yet.
What do you folks think of this? May I trouble you for another "show of hands" here in this thread? If you are interested in participating, and willing to show up in Auburn Hills (either drive there or fly there), please post the info below. Based on the response, I will then contact Diane again and do some more work towards firming this up.
For those Phaeton owners who want to attend but live too far away to drive (California, etc.), I think we can probably organize our own airport pickup service - there will probably be a fair number of us from the East who will be driving there.
Michael
*Auburn Hills, MI*


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: Phaeton Owner GTG in Auburn Hills, MI - VW of NA will support us. (PanEuropean)*

I'll be there. Michael, if you need me to help in any way, shoot me an email or call anytime. It's funny you posted this as one minute ( I'm not kidding) before I saw this post , I emailed Whealy about just giving up on the whole thing.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Phaeton Owner GTG in Auburn Hills, MI - VW of NA will support us. (dcowan699)*

Hey, I wouldn't give up on it at all. I just think it needs to have two components to make it successful - one being the social aspect of meeting friends from the BB in person, the other being some significant input from VW and the opportunity to meet some key people at VW who are very involved with this car. I don't think a GTG would succeed on just one of these two criteria.
Michael


----------



## whealy (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: Phaeton Owner GTG in Auburn Hills, MI - VW of NA will support us. (PanEuropean)*

This location sounds fine to me. Schedule permitting, I would most likely attend.


----------



## Jack Orr (Mar 15, 2000)

*Re: Phaeton Owner GTG in Auburn Hills, MI - VW of NA will support us. (PanEuropean)*

I would definitely be interested and would enjoy the long drive from Dallas. We could have a nice little vacation that way. I could make it almost anytime other than two weeks before and after labor day. I would prefer middle of June. (My wife and I sing as a part of a large chorus in Carnegie Hall on labor day- doing Brahm's Requiem).


----------



## rmg2 (Jan 23, 2004)

*Re: Phaeton Owner GTG in Auburn Hills, MI - VW of NA will support us. (PanEuropean)*

Hi Michael,
Depending on when it is scheduled I would be interested. It would take me back to where I grew up.
Buy the way, the map must be from the Phaeton Nav. no street names?


----------



## PhaetonChix (Dec 16, 2004)

With or without Phaeton, I'll be there. VW of A Auburn Hills office is less than 8 miles from my home.
BTW, Diane and the rest of the staff are a wonderful resource for all Phaeton owners, not just the ones that can make it to a get together.
Phaeton Customer Care 1-877-PHAETON


----------



## chrisj428 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Phaeton Owner GTG in Auburn Hills, MI - VW of NA will support us. (PanEuropean)*

Michael,
Sign me up! I'll come out for it.








Chris


----------



## atlantaallen2 (Mar 7, 2005)

*Re: Phaeton Owner GTG in Auburn Hills, MI - VW of NA will support us. (PanEuropean)*

I think this sounds like a great idea and I would love to drive up there from Atlanta. Going to take a chunk of miles out of my lease though.
Allen Freeman, Atlanta


----------



## trekguy (Aug 16, 2004)

I was up in Auburn Hills to tour the Walter P. Chrysler Museum, and it was great as well.
Count me in to join the groups festivities.
Tony


----------



## bigbugiv (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Phaeton Owner GTG in Auburn Hills, MI - VW of NA will support us. (PanEuropean)*

if i haven't already sold off by w-12, i'll be there...at least for grins.


----------



## WISVW (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: Phaeton Owner GTG in Auburn Hills, MI - VW of NA will support us. (PanEuropean)*

Schedule permitting my wife and I would be interested. It is a tough time of year with two teen age kids, softball, drivers ed, etc. My mom just watched them while we were in Hawaii for two weeks and I don't think she will do it again for quite awhile!








Let me know what pops up.
Glen


----------



## iluvmcr (Jan 14, 2005)

*Re: Phaeton Owner GTG in Auburn Hills, MI - VW of NA will support us. (PanEuropean)*

OK. count me in


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Phaeton Owner GTG in Auburn Hills, MI - VW of NA will support us. (iluvmcr)*

OK, so far the response looks pretty good: Myself, David, William, Jack, maybe Rick, Chris, Allen (you can have some miles from my lease - I never hit the limit), Glen, Robert, and PhaetonChix.
That's 9, perhaps 10 people - I think that is enough of a commitment to go ahead with this. I'll phone Diane this week and start firming things up. The first thing to do is pick a date and get back to everyone with it. 
In the meantime, I'll leave this post pinned to the top of page 1, hopefully more people will see it and express an interest.
Michael


----------



## PhaetonChix (Dec 16, 2004)

I'd be happy to co-ordinate logistics, make hotel recommendations and may even be able to supply hi-tech garage space for car washings and stuff.


----------



## viscount (Jan 2, 2005)

*Re: Phaeton Owner GTG in Auburn Hills, MI - VW of NA will support us. (PanEuropean)*

An excellent idea. Thanks for your efforts. I would be most pleased to be able to come--conditionally however as we are expecting our second child in the last week of april! So I might be unable to make it...later in May however is more likely for me should it be then. It would be a shame to miss it, but i think if I left her too soon I might just pass "Start" and head straight to jail







Although its possible the timing works fine. So I guess I can only count for a half vote








Ed.


----------



## atomicalex (Feb 2, 2001)

*Re: Phaeton Owner GTG in Auburn Hills, MI - VW of NA will support us. (viscount)*

Once you guys all figure out how to get there, please come back!!!!
Motorstadt II (MI VW club show) will be held there (VWoA HQ with the blessings of Mr Hunt) on June 11th (see the regional forum for more information) and we would love to have you guys out for the show. While we don't anticipate having a Phaeton class for awards at this time, that would change rather quickly if enough registrations come in. At any rate, please at least stop by if you are in the Detroit area on that weekend.
Make sure for your GTG that they let you inside to tour the little museum. There are many rare and unique bits of air-cooled history sitting there, along with a rotating display of one-offs in the main lobby.


----------



## PhaetonChix (Dec 16, 2004)

I'm all for the June 11th date. I use to attend the show with my Passat wagon. If we can get a class together, I'll sponsor an award. As a non Phaeton owner and non VW employee, I think that is within the rules.
Perhaps the folks at Fox, Cook and Suburban, and the other SE Michigan dealers will contact their Phaeton owners about the show?
Alex,
I think you know me. I'm one of the Munks Motors crowd. Or used to be before the Phaeton and Subaru.
PC


----------



## jmdpjd1 (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: (PhaetonChix)*

Count me in for Detroit on any other weekend but the June 11 date.


----------



## BPVWPv8 (Dec 2, 2004)

*for those that might attend without their phaeton*

i can't afford the time to drive to michigan and back home so if i attend i will have to fly to detroit. any chance vw could arrange an extra phaeton or 2 for those of us who can't bring our own (byop)? it would feel funny to be in a phaeton parade driving a ford taurus!


----------



## CSh2oboy (Feb 4, 2005)

*Phaeton NA gathering $$$ maker*

Just throwing a thought out there, but I am the kind of guy that doesn't trust myself to do all the VAGCOM goodies and would prefer to pay someone to get it done right. If I were VAGCOM savy I think I could make a few bucks at the North American gathering charging people a few dollars for man hours spent setting the Phaeton up the way the owner wants it. Just a thought








I know someone (cough, cough) that would pay a pretty penny to get "their" car lowered.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Phaeton NA gathering $$$ maker (CSh2oboy)*

Jeepers, I can think of a number of us who would be happy to do this for you absolutely free of charge. Maybe we might let you buy us a cup of coffee, tops.
I have a VAG-COM, and so does David. I'll check with Uwe Ross at Ross-Tech and see if he or one of his subject matter experts are interested in coming along to our get together. If they can't make it, I am sure Uwe would loan us a cable interface for the weekend, so we would be able to tweak multiple cars at once. Ross-Tech has been very supportive of Phaeton owners, right from the get-go.
Michael


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: Phaeton NA gathering $$$ maker (PanEuropean)*

Good Lord willing, I certainly plan to be there and would be extremely happy to help anyone with tweaking their Phaeton. I think it is fun to do these changes (within reason) and I too would like to thank ross-tech , Uwe, Andy and Michael for their support and advice. Cheers to them. I will bring my laptop and cable to get things done. I still have questions but it's fun to get together and get answers as a group. 
We just need to lock down a date for the meeting and spread the news to get as many there as possible. I think it should be before mid June as vacations start getting in the way after that for some of us with kiddies. But really I will be able to go most anytime as long as I have 3 weeks notice as I work on a very busy schedule. As long as it is on a Saturday, I won't have to do much change at all at work since I take Friday's off anyway. 
David


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Phaeton NA gathering $$$ maker (dcowan699)*

Hi David:
I'm going to propose the weekend of April 23 - 24 to Diane and see if that is acceptable to the people at VW in Auburn Hills. If it is, then I will formally propose that as the weekend for our get-together, in the GTG thread (Phaeton Owner GTG in Auburn Hills, MI).
Michael


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: Phaeton NA gathering $$$ maker (PanEuropean)*

That will be fine for me. Keep in mind that if this doesn't work for everyone, their may be future GTGs. I hardly believe it will be a one time only thing. We may have to use different venues but I certainly see this as an annual or bi-annual event. This certainly will be a great way to kick it off.
David


----------



## geowben (Jan 26, 2005)

I love in Michigan and will probably attend if there are no scheduling conflicts. Especially if I can get mine lowered. Gratis is a terrific offer but I would feel guilty without doing something. Especially considering all the great info I have learned on this site. Only if I can contribute would I feel ok with it. Look forward to the gathering.


----------



## geowben (Jan 26, 2005)

Oops. I do "love" in Michigan but meant to say I "live" in Michigan.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (geowben)*


_Quote, originally posted by *geowben* »_ Gratis is a terrific offer but I would feel guilty without doing something.

OK - if you insist - bring a box of donuts, just to assuage the guilt. But that is the absolute upper limit.
What I like most about these kind of owner forums is that everyone contributes their expertise, their unique skills, and the resources that they have access to without any expectation of compensation of any kind. That is what keeps the forum fun. 
Michael


----------



## CSh2oboy (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: Phaeton NA gathering $$$ maker (PanEuropean)*

Michael, 
You should throw out 3 weekends between April, May, June and do those forum polls. That way we get the most amount of people at the event.
Chris
Ps. I live in Denver and the spring skiing is to good to miss so I would be up for May or June


----------



## PhaetonChix (Dec 16, 2004)

I live very near VWoA headquarters. Whatever date you all pick, I'm in. I'd be willing to act as the unoffical hostess. I know all the good car washes and were to find cheap gas!


----------



## maz60 (Jan 14, 2005)

*Re: for those that might attend without their phaeton (BPVWPv8)*

Have we firmed up the date for the meeting?
Mike


----------



## bigbugiv (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Phaeton NA gathering $$$ maker (PanEuropean)*

sounds like a good excuse for a road trip. never been to A.H.M. a good car wash facility is certainly important when coming in from VA. i understand northern va doesn't have the up-scale car washes as so.ca does, i wonder how AHM holds up with all those american cars? i only bring this up becaue my friend TT who also has a w-12 has gone to a fairly new car wash in my nghbd. and because the rims "flair" out a bit, they get scratched up. mine are chromed so now im paronoid...


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (PhaetonChix)*

P/C - do you have a good source for the chocolate cake?


----------



## PhaetonChix (Dec 16, 2004)

I have several sources for chocolate cake, including a flourless recipe a nice German lady shared with me years ago...


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Phaeton NA gathering $$$ maker (bigbugiv)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigbugiv* »_...a good car wash facility is certainly important when coming in from VA... 

I'll bring a hose, bucket and a brush. One of us is sure to have 'Plutonium' frequent traveler status at whatever hotel we wind up staying at - chances are, they'll let us hook up to their tap. Hilton always gives me towels and a hose to wash my moto when I am on the road - I just show them my Diamond Hhonors card. Heck, the Hilton Dresden even washed the moto for me when I stayed there.








Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: for those that might attend without their phaeton (maz60)*

I hope to do that on Tuesday (first day of business following the Easter weekend).
Michael


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (PhaetonChix)*

P/C, what do you suppose the folks at VW will offer us? Is there something to see or is it just the VW museum and an office building? 
Do you see any media attention for a "Phaeton parade" to help spread the word that the Phaeton Forum exists to support Phaeton owners wherever they may be - and to increase the general public awareness of the vehicle?
_Modified by Paldi at 8:07 PM 3-30-2005_


_Modified by Paldi at 8:09 PM 3-30-2005_


----------



## dzier (Jun 19, 2004)

*Re: (Paldi)*

How will an event in Auburn Hills increase public awareness?


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (Paldi)*

The purpose of this event is not to raise media attention, it is to allow the Phaeton owners who come to it to meet with some key staff at VW, and to meet with each other. The most media attention I think we will get will be (maybe) a photo in VW's internal newsletter.
We have only one day (Saturday) that we can use to meet with the VW staff, and a second day (Sunday) that we can use for informal purposes, e.g. implementing modifications, stuff like that. Time is at a bit of a premium for this event, and I don't want to get into organizing a parade, for Pete's sake.

_Quote, originally posted by *Paldi* »_...what do you suppose the folks at VW will offer us?

"Us"? Whaddya mean, "Us"? Uh, what was that line that Tonto used to use in the old 'Lone Ranger' series? Fred, try and buy your Phaeton before then, it would be nice to have you attend this owners' get-together - as an owner.
Michael


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (dzier)*

DeLorean get-togethers I had back in the mid 1980's were all well publicized in the local press even though the company was deceased. We had 40 cars in an a little parade in Washington DC from the hotel out along some scenic roads to a restaurant. Nothing elaborate, no marching bands or cheerleaders.








With VoA interested in marketing the Phaeton, they should want to position the 'event' in a way that says the owners love their cars and are willing to 'road trip' to corporate headquarters en-mass for some hospitality and a tech session or two. A Phaeton swarm.












_Modified by Paldi at 10:01 AM 3-28-2005_


----------



## dzier (Jun 19, 2004)

*Re: (Paldi)*

This is not Delorean. Just the name draws attention there.


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

Back to the original topic?
I've changed my mind a little. It goes like this:
1) chime removal $10.00
2) Key in ignition chime removed $5.00
3) Light switched on warning removed $15.00
4) lower suspension $ 30.00
5) Just to meet and talk to me $20.00
6) Aim Xenon headlights $? (I don't know how, yet)
Just kidding


----------



## dzier (Jun 19, 2004)

*Re: (dcowan699)*

Is lowering suspension easy? Someone that I know that lowered suspension says the ride is not as good.


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: (dzier)*

Done correctly I don't think it should affect it. However, through adaptation I did notice that "around town" it seems a bit harsh and bumpy. On the interstate it didn't seem to change it much. That IS one of the reasons I raised mine back up. 
david


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (dcowan699)*

David,
I have a loose filling...


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: (Paldi)*

Loose filling ...... Priceless


_Modified by dcowan699 at 10:56 AM 3-28-2005_


----------



## MattyM (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Phaeton NA gathering $$$ maker (CSh2oboy)*

If I show up uninvited in my '03 W8 Passat will anyone speak to me?







MattyM


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Phaeton NA gathering $$$ maker (MattyM)*

We'll likely be happy to speak to you at the local donut shop as we pass by, but we will not include you in any of the meetings or functions. When I made the arrangements with VW for this meeting, it was clearly understood that it was for Phaeton owners, and for that reason, participation is limited to those who own a Phaeton.
The European owners are doing the same thing in Dresden in May, again, for Phaeton owners.  We are welcome to attend their function, and I have extended a reciprocal invitation to them to attend our function, if any of them happen to be in America at the time.
I am still awaiting confirmation from VW that the proposed date of April 23 and 24 is OK with everyone at VW. As soon as I get this confirmation, I will post a notice here on the BB. For the time being, though, I think everyone should plan on April 23 and 24 as being 'the date'.
Michael


----------



## bigbugiv (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Phaeton NA gathering $$$ maker (PanEuropean)*

michael,
you just gave me my first laugh of the day http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif looking forward to a road trip. been driving the Phaeton a little more each day. just broke 500 miles...mmmm im now starting to think its a keeper. the seats are the most confortable ive ever experienced! which reminds me.. i checked the tire pressure and it reads 42 f. 46 r. i remember reading a thread that suggested 38 f 35 r (euro standards - 2-people). what should be the psi for a w-12 from va to mi. and why the front being higher than the rear? is there more weight in the front i guess? any suggestions


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Phaeton NA gathering $$$ maker (bigbugiv)*

Hi John:
Glad you are enjoying the car. After 6 months and 5,000 miles, I am still very happy with my W12. It really is a delightful car.
You can find a thorough discussion of tire pressures for the W12 at this link: W12 Tire Pressures, Ride Comfort and Road Noise. I have been running my W12 at the recommended European pressures of 41 front and 38 rear (for a half-load, meaning, one or two occupants) for the last few months, and I am very happy with these pressures. The ride is quieter and softer.
Michael


----------



## maz60 (Jan 14, 2005)

*Re: Phaeton NA gathering $$$ maker (PanEuropean)*

I already have a conference commitment for that week end. I am sorry I will not be able to attend. I am sure it will be great fun. Be sure to post lots of pictures!
Mike


----------



## Phat Cat (Dec 25, 2004)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

""Us"? Whaddya mean, "Us"? Uh, what was that line that Tonto used to use in the old 'Lone Ranger' series?"
Michael: Not to be a smart ass, but wasn't the line "What you mean 'we', white man?" from _Blazing Saddles_ ?


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Phaeton NA gathering $$$ maker (maz60)*

*IMPORTANT NEWS*
I have just received confirmation from Diane at Phaeton Customer Care that the weekend of April 23 and 24 works well for the staff at VW in Auburn Hills - so, that is now our firm date.
I will try to contact everyone who has expressed an interest in attending directly (via email or IM) in the next day to firm things up. It is still possible for Phaeton owners to sign up for this event, if you are interested and have not already expressed your interest, just tag a message onto this thread and I will contact you.
It appears that we will have a very interesting agenda for our weekend, if you can make it to this event, I think you will enjoy it and find it memorable.
Michael


----------



## bobschneider (Oct 12, 2004)

*Re: Phaeton NA gathering $$$ maker (PanEuropean)*

I might be able to make it that weekend


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*UPDATE FOR EVERYONE*
I have sent everyone who has expressed an interest in attending an instant message (IM), asking that you send an email to me letting me know two things:
1) Reconfirming your interest in attending, and;
2) Letting me know what email address I should use to send you further information about this event.
So, please send me an email (not an IM) in response sometime over the weekend. I want to transfer the logistics of organizing this event over to email, although this thread will continue to be active for the purpose of hopefully inviting more Phaeton owners to attend.
Thanks, Michael


----------



## viscount (Jan 2, 2005)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

Hi Michael, as I mentioned before this is a particularly bad time for me as my wife is due on the 27th...the baby will be early however, this presents some great logistical difficulties







...I will try to make it however, if only for 1 day, or perhaps the Sat night and Sunday until the afternoon for example. I cannot make any promises however, but I will try as I really would enjoy meeting you and everyone else. So I'm not sure if this would count as a conditional yes, or conditional no







...Sorry I cannot be more specific!
Ed.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (viscount)*

Hi All:
I want to send an email out today to all who plan to attend this get-together, to provide additional information about what has been organized, hotel arrangements, stuff like that. 
*BUT...*
I still have not heard back from a few of you, in response to the instant messages I sent out last week, asking for your email addresses. The email addresses you give me will be used by me alone, and only for the purpose of communicating with you about this get-together. The addresses will not be shared with others. So, would the following people who have expressed an interest in attending, but have not yet sent me their email addresses, please email *ME* at this address: moore99 at rogers dot com. 
Thanks, Michael
*Folks I need email addresses from:*
BigBugIV (John)
atlantaallen2 (Allen)
chrisj428 (Chris)
trekguy (Tony)
WISVW (Glen)
iluvmcr (Robert)
Phat Cat (Jeffry)
viscount (Ed)
Like I said, send me an email letting me know if you are still interested. My email address is in the paragraph above, or, click on my username to the left of this message to see it.
For those of you who are too far away from the Detroit area to drive - we already have several folks who are flying in from the West Coast - I will arrange a 'meet and pick up' service at the airport for those who are flying in (we will have lots of large, comfortable, limousine-like vehicles available, here's your chance to sit in the back seat of a Phaeton for a change and play with the rear HVAC controls), so start looking for those cheap airfares now! Plan to fly in on a Friday night, and depart on Sunday anytime. All the 'official' activities that involve VW will take place on Saturday, Sunday will be reserved for more informal activities, such as 'hoods up', 'Suspension Programming 101', stuff like that.
Michael


_Modified by PanEuropean at 10:59 AM 4-4-2005_


----------



## trekguy (Aug 16, 2004)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

Yes Michael I will be present. I am off that weekend (for a change!).
Anyway, you may reach me at [email protected]


----------



## kmartin (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (trekguy)*

I wish that I could come. I am in Vegas that weekend for work...
Maybe next visit...
FYI: I am still waiting to arrange the factory visit. I have my plane tickets. Based on the excellent advice from Paneuropean - I am going via train from Frankfurt to Dresden. Now if only VW would call me back...
;-)
K


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: (kmartin)*

Michael,
I am assuming that the logistics have not been finalized as I have not received any email info. Am I correct? Just wanting to make sure.
How many do you expect to show up so far?
David


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (dcowan699)*

Hi David: You are correct in your assumptions. I have been quite busy for the last two days and have not had a chance to call Diane at Phaeton Customer Care, who is my interlocutor with VW for this GTG.
Right now my guess is that there will be between 12 and 15 owners there, with about half of the people bringing family with them. FYI, family is very welcome, this does not have to be a 'guys only' kind of thing. If we get enough kids participating, I understand that your son Jaden plans to hold a workshop on suspension adaptation and clock replacement procedures for the under 12 crowd.
Michael


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

Actually my older son (12 y.o) Andrew is coming. Jaden can't be there because his 10 year birthday is that weekend. I'll send you a picture of him so you can see him. He is a cute boy.
David C.


----------



## PhaetonChix (Dec 16, 2004)

Michael,
I'm looking forward to the event. Plz do not hesitate to let me know what I can do to help out that weekend. Not only does VWoA have a nice facility here in Detroit; Chrysler & Ford have great car oriented family museums within an hours drive of Auburn Hills. Oh, and there is a huge outlet mall, with Gamework, a 20+ screen movie theater and other fun stuff just minutes up the road from the event. 
Though I may not have a Phaeton, I am hoping to have a Touareg V8 that weekend for airport runs, etc.
I'm hoping we can get the numbers up a little higher...like 20...that way about 1% of Phaeton owners will be involved. 
If anyone needs a local contact, plz feel free to IM me and I'll share my email address. I just don't like posting that sort of personal info here in the forum.
~PC.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (PhaetonChix)*

 *GET-TOGETHER UPDATE - FRIDAY APRIL 8*
Hello All:
I spoke with Diane at Phaeton Care this week, and we are nearing the completion of all the planning for this event. Here is a recap of what has been done so far:
*Agenda*
Saturday will be a fairly structured and scheduled day. We will have the opportunity to visit the museum at VW North American headquarters, and also to meet in 'forum' discussions with employees from the marketing, technical, executive, and customer service departments of Volkswagen. I think these meetings will be very interesting and educational for all participants. Saturday evening, we will have dinner with some of the staff from the Phaeton Customer Care support center (the folks you talk to when you press the OnStar button and ask for Phaeton Customer Care). We will have a surprise "special guest" at the dinner. I don't want to say who he is here in public, suffice to say he drives a Phaeton.
Sunday will be a more informal day. PhaetonChix is making arrangements for a well equipped automobile service facility to be available to us, for technical purposes. This is not a VW facility, because VW can't officially support us fooling around with diagnostic scan tools and doing all sorts of neat stuff with our cars. There is also the possibility of 'doing your own thing' on Sunday - the greater Detroit area has many automotive attractions, there are lots of museums to visit, and for history buffs, downtown Detroit is home to the largest collection of architectural ruins that can be found in the Western Hemisphere.
*Logistics*
You are welcome to either bring your family or come by yourself, whichever you prefer. Diane is in the process of making arrangements for us to take advantage of VW's corporate rate at one of the nicer hotels in Auburn Hills. I hope to have more details on this soon, perhaps by Monday. This way, we can all stay at one hotel, and enjoy discounted rates. Responsibility for all expenses during the event is that of each participant - VW is not paying for anything - but they will do their best to help us get good rates.
It looks like we have about 15 confirmed participants. Most will be driving to Auburn Hills, but some are flying in from other parts of the country. For those of you who are flying in, please let me know your flight numbers and scheduled arrival times, so I can organize that those of us who have our Phaetons there can pick you up when you arrive.
So far as planning your travel schedule, I recommend you plan to arrive at the hotel in Auburn Hills on Friday. Saturday's events will start fairly early in the morning, for that reason, anyone who arrives past about 9:00 Saturday morning runs the risk of not finding where the rest of us are. You can schedule your departure for anytime you wish Sunday. Naturally, you can arrive before Friday, or prolong your stay afterward if you wish to.
*Communications*
I have set up an email list, and will test it today by sending everyone an email that contains the same content as this post. But, both Diane and I want to continue to use this post here in the forum as our primary means of disseminating information - the workload would be too high to communicate individually with everyone.
We can still accept "registrations" for this event, probably right up until 2 or 3 days before the event. The way to 'register' is to send an email message to me, to get put on the email distribution list. We do need to keep a fairly accurate record of who is coming, for purposes of the dinner on Saturday night.
I hope that brings everyone up to date, if you have any questions, please post them here in this thread so everyone else can read the question as well. Also, check your email - you should have received an identical copy of this post by email. If you did not get it, that means I don't have you on the list (that is bad), so get in touch with me, please!
Your "organizing committee" - myself, Diane, and PhaetonChix - very much look forward to meeting all of you in person in two weeks time.
Michael


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: (PhaetonChix)*

What is the name of the hotel we are using ? I would like to call them today and make reservations. 
David


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (dcowan699)*

I hope to get that information from Dianne today. Will post it as soon as I get it.
Michael


----------



## sirAQUAMAN64 (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

Wish I was a Phaeton owner








Hope you guys detail the observations/thoughts/highlights for those who love the car and perhaps in the future could find themselves in one.
Enjoy, and make it constructive (but still fun)!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: (sirAQUAMAN64)*

While I'm there , I hope to land a top executive job with VW. I would love to get in on that action.








Please consider this as a resume'.
David


_Modified by dcowan699 at 12:50 PM 4-13-2005_


----------



## jasonj734 (Jan 19, 2004)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

I unfortunately don't own a Phaeton (maybe a slightly used one in a year or two) but I do live in Detroit, well the greater Detroit area. Some things,
1. Unless you are with someone who knows the area, I wouldn't venture downtown without getting good directions. Downtown Detroit is not laid out in a grid pattern for roads, they are spokes and they go in all directions. You end up in some BAD areas fast.
2. The airport is about an hour away from Auburn Hills, also a lot of roads/freeways are under construction/closed so you might want to check ahead to see if it is open MDOT does a lot of total freeway weekend closures around here, you can end up in some shady neighborhoods pretty quick (Although some of Detroit’s best restaurants are in these areas). 
3. Bring your passport if you want to go to south into Canada (about 30min), makes it a lot easier to get back and forth. The casino over there is better than the ones around here(avoid motor city, if you do go to a Detroit casino go to greektown), plus you can walk around downtown Windsor, however if you go to late you'll run into a bunch of drunk 19 and 20 year olds, that is their drinking age and everyone from Michigan who wants to drink goes over there. Also the strip clubs are better their if your into that thing.
4.Greenfield village and Henry Ford museum are really cool, plus you can go on a tour of the Ford Rouge Assembly plant. Can’t go into the steel making part, but the rest of it is interesting, the history there is amazing in itself.(45min)
5. Shopping for your wife’s would best be Somerset mall, it is on big beaver road, which is about 10 min from VW headquarters. Great lakes crossing is in Auburn hills but has crappy stores, There is also a huge outlet mall Birch Run about 35min north of Auburn hills, near Frankenmuth (if you like Fried chicken, and Christmas this is the place for you) that Outlet has pretty much every outlet store that exists.
6. Know what a Michigan left is.
PM me if you have any questions about the area or what your interested in I can give you recommendations on things to see, do, stay or places to eat.


----------



## PhaetonChix (Dec 16, 2004)

*Re: (jasonj734)*

Jason,
I live in NW Oakland Co. and will be putting together a "visitors" guide for the PhOG. I'll be including museum, restaurant, shopping and MDOT info. IM me with any ideas. 
Thanks for the reminder about the Michigan lefts, pot hole avoidance maneuvers and right turns on red. And let's no forget the rules of Michigan road rage. Phaetons tend to get lots of gawkers anyway, but around here they may be hostile natives...










_Modified by PhaetonChix at 11:49 AM 4-13-2005_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (dcowan699)*

 *HOTEL RESERVATIONS UPDATE* 
I have sent an email out to everyone today with information about the hotel, and instructions explaining how to make a reservation. I don't want to announce the hotel name here in the forum, just for reasons of security.
If you have NOT received an email from me today, please contact me - either by instant message, or by email (moore99 at rogers dot com), and I will send you the information. If you have any questions, either contact me by email or post the question here on this thread (assuming it does not identify the hotel).
Thanks, looking forward to seeing everyone in person in about 10 days...
Michael


----------



## PhaetonChix (Dec 16, 2004)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

To all those planning on attend the GTG, Michael should also be forwarding an email from me. I've noted some interesting local attractions, shopping, museums and the like. Further info regarding Sunday's event will also be included.
See you all in 10 days.
~PC


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: (PhaetonChix)*

Phaetonchix, 
Would you please email me as I have a technical question to ask of you. 
Thanks,
dcowan699 at charter dot net.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (PhaetonChix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PhaetonChix* »_ Michael should also be forwarding an email from me.

I sent this email out just now, to everyone I have on the mailing list for our April 23 and 24 get-together in Auburn Hills. The subject line on the email reads "Phaeton Get-Together - Friday Night Dinner and Sunday morning tech event details." If you have not received it, and you plan to come to the get-together, please send me an email or instant message ASAP so I can get you on the mailing list.
Michael


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: (PhaetonChix)*

Chix,
Need a little advice. Should I avoid going straight through Detroit? Should I circle around Detroit and enter Auburn Hills more from the westerly direction, like the Ann Arbor area?? It looks like coming in from the west on Hwy 59 would be a good idea.
David




_Modified by dcowan699 at 10:33 AM 4-18-2005_


----------



## PhaetonChix (Dec 16, 2004)

*Re: (dcowan699)*

David,
The time of day has a huge impact on which way you take. On a Friday afternoon, I'd stick with 75 North to Auburn Hills. Rush hour in greater Detroit is bad, anything near Ann Arbor and the airport is no better. If you want to take 23 South on your way home and visit my Alma Mater, the Univerisity of Michigan, I'd save that road trip for Sunday afternoon. M-59 west bound is two lanes in places and stop and go through several small towns east of 23.
A helpful pre-trip link, orange cones seem to spring up overnight this time of year.
http://www.michigan.gov/mdot/0....html
See you Friday!
~PC

_Modified by PhaetonChix at 10:02 AM 4-18-2005_


_Modified by PhaetonChix at 10:04 AM 4-18-2005_


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: (PhaetonChix)*

Sounds like I should just try to get through Detroit before 2:00 P.M. Friday. I think I'll just let the nav take me to the hotel. I'm actually leaving Thurs. night and shooting for somewhere in Kentucky that night and taking pot luck to get a cheap stay and then maybe I can get there before the major rush on Friday. I also will look for a car wash as bugs will probably be all over my front end. I don't need you guys to make fun of my nasty car when I get there. Everyone be careful on the way!! 
David


----------



## PhaetonChix (Dec 16, 2004)

The "best" car wash near Auburn Hills IMHO is the Jax on 2728 S Rochester Rd Rochester Hills, MI. 
And we will probably tease you about your funny accent long before we "bug" you.










_Modified by PhaetonChix at 10:18 AM 4-18-2005_


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: (PhaetonChix)*

Hey, hey,hey.... I didn't say car "warsh! "








Thanks for the tip. I may have it "warshed" there. I'm ready for the accent jokes , that's for sure.
I think it's funny.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (PhaetonChix)*

UPDATE - FINAL EMAILING TO PARTICIPANTS
Hello Everyone:
I just sent out a final email to everyone on the get-together mailing list. This email includes a list of the names of who will be coming to the get-together this weekend. If your name is not on the list (contained within the body of the email), please contact me ASAP and let me know - we need to have a fairly accurate head count.
It appears that there will be about 19 people total, comprising 14 owners and 5 guests of owners (family members). I have mentioned the names of who will be attending in the email, for reasons of confidentiality, please don't post those names here on this public thread unless the person has already indicated here in the thread that they will be attending.
I am really looking forward to seeing all of you in person this weekend.
Michael


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

Cars are already lining up outside the hotel!


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: (Paldi)*

Is yours the one that is lowered Fred?


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (dcowan699)*

It's the one that's 14th in line from the front, a black one with the black interior, with custom reinforced Helios wheels.











_Modified by Paldi at 1:41 PM 4-19-2005_


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: (Paldi)*

http://www.weather.com/activit...=null
Thought some might want to dress for some cooler temperatures. I know I'll have to get my jacket back out.
David


_Modified by dcowan699 at 7:00 AM 4-20-2005_


----------



## PhaetonChix (Dec 16, 2004)

This morning the local weatherman said something about SNOW Saturday morning. Dress in layers...weather this time of year in Michigan is a gamble. I've seen snow on Mother's Day.


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: (PhaetonChix)*

Yuck!! I hope that doesn't happen. 

P.S. It will hit 83 here today. We're finally getting some decent weather. The rain has been awful lately.
It's good we will be mostly indoors.
David


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (dcowan699)*

*AGENDA UPDATE FOR SATURDAY*
PhaetonChix and I had a teleconference yesterday, and we have made a small change to the agenda for Saturday.
Because quite a few people are coming to Auburn Hills with family members (spouse, kids, etc.), we thought it would be best to clump all the Phaeton activities together in the 'middle' of Saturday, thus leaving the morning and evening free for those who want to do other things on their own.
The new agenda is as follows:
Friday Night - dinner at the restaurant - informal meet and greet.
Saturday, from *12:00 noon to about 6:00 PM* - the scheduled Phaeton activities as outlined in the emails.
Sunday from 10:00 to 1:00 PM - garage day.
The net change is that Saturday morning and Saturday evening are now 'free time', which means everyone has a choice of either doing stuff independently during those times, or hanging around with everyone else and getting into trouble.








I'll send out an email to everyone as well, containing the same information.
Michael


----------



## PhaetonChix (Dec 16, 2004)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_
hanging around with everyone else and getting into trouble.










Don't worry, I know a good local attorney for those of you that get into TROUBLE.


----------



## PC Dave (Nov 29, 2001)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

For the baseball fans, note that the Tigers are at home on Sunday for a 1pm game against the Twins (they're also playing on Friday evening and Saturday afternoon, but both of those conflict with GTG events). Between the team's recent record and the weather, good tickets shouldn't be too hard to get - I just hope it won't be snowed out. PC, knowing nothing about Detroit, is the new stadium in a safe neighborhood, and is it easy to get to (or is safe parking available)? Is it a long drive from Auburn Hills?


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (PC Dave)*

The weather looks like it might be dicey this weekend - we might be saving some money that would otherwise be spent on car washes: Detroit Weather Forecasts
Such is life...


----------



## PhaetonChix (Dec 16, 2004)

*Re: (PC Dave)*

PC Dave,
The CoPa (Comerica Park, aka Tiger stadium) is in downtown Detroit. Not too bad a drive from Auburn Hills, a straight shot down I-75. There is safe parking and fun family things to do at the park. Like most major cities, downtown Detroit is under construction. There are some places to eat near the stadium. IM me for additional details.
~PC


----------



## vwguild (Feb 15, 2001)

*Re: (PhaetonChix)*

What happened to our Saturday night dinner with Special Guests???


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (vwguild)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwguild* »_What happened to our Saturday night dinner with Special Guests???

It evolved into Saturday afternoon heavy hor d'ourves with the special guests. See the email I sent out for details.
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (PC Dave)*

Done, sorry for that oversight, Dave.
Michael


----------



## PhaetonChix (Dec 16, 2004)

I just realized there's going to be a full moon this weekend.


----------



## bigbugiv (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

michael
did you get my e-mail address? have not heard from you about 23& 24. tomorrow is 4/22 (tonight). will be willing to hop a plane but no info. 
jd


----------



## vwguild (Feb 15, 2001)

*Re: (PhaetonChix)*

IT IS SUPPOSED TO SNOW??????


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (bigbugiv)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigbugiv* »_michael
did you get my e-mail address? have not heard from you about 23& 24. tomorrow is 4/22 (tonight). will be willing to hop a plane but no info. 
jd

Checking email right now - you should have a reponse within 10 minutes.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

Dave:
Emails sent, also I sent you my car phone number. Feel free to call me tomorrow, anytime after about 0700 - I'll be in the car, driving to Detroit.
Michael


----------



## Jack Orr (Mar 15, 2000)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

Sure sorry I can't be with you all in Auburn Hills. Enjoy the snow! Just think, you'll have a chance to show off your 4 wheel drive. Terrible weather here in Big D. 75 right now.
Have a great time. I really miss being there but duty calls to rehearsals of the Brahms every Saturday until we sing on Memorial Day. (At Carnegie Hall). 
Cheers! 
Jack O


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: (Jack Orr)*

Just arrived at the hotel. First to arrive apparently as I see no other Phaetons yet. The nav system worked flawlessly with no mistakes the entire 760 mile trip. Rain was bad in Ohio but otherwise I sneaked through most all bad traffic problems. I'm sure pictures of us will get posted soon. BTW, my W12 got 21.1 mpg on average using regular unleaded!! Not bad IMO.
David


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: (vwguild)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwguild* »_IT IS SUPPOSED TO SNOW??????
























Just found out that 6-10" of snow is expected sometime during the weekend.
Didn't plan on this. Remember, I voted Nashville


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (dcowan699)*

I'm here at the hotel too, met up with David.
Michael


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

I am here too.








But I'm not leaving this room! Remember the secret hanshake. Oh, no passing during the parade! Enjoy the chocolate cake. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








(Posted from Abington Hospital - me mom says hi.)



_Modified by Paldi at 9:39 PM 4-22-2005_


----------



## AusSalzburg (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (Paldi)*

Wish I coud be there too. Take plenty of pictures. 
Enjoy the snow.
Werner.


----------



## vwguild (Feb 15, 2001)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

Where is the bar?????


----------



## vwguild (Feb 15, 2001)

*Re: (vwguild)*

The weather here is gorgeous!!!!


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (vwguild)*

Hi Peter:
Glad to hear you made it. We'll be meeting in the Hampton Inn lobby between 11:30 and 12:00 today (Saturday), and heading out from there at noon hour.
Michael


----------



## vwguild (Feb 15, 2001)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

See you then... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (vwguild)*

Hi All:
For those of you who could not make to Detroit, here are a few photos of Saturday's activities. The event is still going on, more photos to follow tomorrow.
Michael
*The whole gang - official portrait at the Hampton Inn*








*Parking without worrying about door dings*








*Oops, wrong manufacturer - there are so many car companies in Detroit...*








*Discussions, News, and Information from our Hosts*
Far left: Mr. David Wicks. Far right: Mr. Len Hunt








*Reception and Munchies in the VW Museum*








*It was unanimously agreed not to put a Canadian in charge of the weather at next year's Phaeton get-together*


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

 Just a quick reminder to everyone who was at the afternoon meeting (pictured above) - I think you all know that some things were disclosed to us 'in private' about upcoming product improvements. Even though all of this was great news, I think it is important that we remember that our hosts spoke to us 'in private', and not in the same guarded manner that they would if the press had been there. So, in appreciation and respect for their openness and candor with us, it would be most courteous if we did not disclose certain things we were told here on the forum, or discuss them until VW makes the official public announcements about year to year product changes and improvements.
For those of you who weren't there, we're not talking about announcement of an upcoming Phaeton convertible, station wagon, roadster, or Popemobile - just ongoing product changes that normally happen from year to year in every car.
Michael


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

Probably s/b telling the people who are there, instead of fanning the flames of curiosity of forum readers not present!


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (Paldi)*

Well - I know that the people who were there read this BB, so this is the easiest way to reach everyone. And, I know that the people who were not there are courteous enough that they won't ask, even if they are curious.
Trust me, there was nothing earth-shattering revealed - it's just that all the VW people were very open and honest with us, and there were lots of key VW people there - we want to retain their trust and confidence, so we will enjoy the same level of access and open discussion at next year's Phaeton owner get-together.
Michael


----------



## vwguild (Feb 15, 2001)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

Just for the record, let's just let it be said that the pride and enthusiasm for the PHAETON is a two way street...additionally, this was probably the first meeting of it's kind in US automobile history...No company sponsored "focus
group" with an agenda...But an open, social, fun, cordial, and very positive exchange...
You can all be proud of your decision, and secure in the knowledge that the same pride is felt in Auburn Hills...


----------



## PhaetonChix (Dec 16, 2004)

*Re: (vwguild)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwguild* »_Just for the record, let's just let it be said that the pride and enthusiasm for the PHAETON is a two way street...additionally, this was probably the first meeting of it's kind in US automobile history...No company sponsored "focus
group" with an agenda...But an open, social, fun, cordial, and very positive exchange...
You can all be proud of your decision, and secure in the knowledge that the same pride is felt in Auburn Hills... 

Here here Peter! In 16 years of Automotive Sales & Marketing I've never heard of or been a part of a gather like the one I attended yesterday afternoon. A very positive exchange.
Mr. Hunt said that Phaeton owners reflect the true spirit of VW...that as a group you are different, original and unique. I think the same can be said of this weekends events.


----------



## VDUBfanatic (Apr 17, 2000)

*Re: (PhaetonChix)*

Man, did you "guys" pick a weekend, or what? My apologies!
To those of you who traveled via Phaeton from the South: you cannot say your car has never seen snow now!








It looked like a great time. I drove by VW's building a wink before noon to show my support but no one had arrived.








Drive safely today.


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (VDUBfanatic)*

It sure does look like a great time.







Wonder if Len Hunt's in one of the photos? A photo who's who would be a nice to end this thread. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Paldi at 9:55 PM 5-10-2005_


----------



## viscount (Jan 2, 2005)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

Hi Michael, looks like it was a great event and I am truly sorry I was unable to make it. While I certainly respect the need for privacy I really doubt they would have said anything that would be compromising. In venues such as this, anything said must be assumed to be in the public arena. Meanwhile does the public mean Phaeton owners who would have attended, but couldn't for matters beyond their control? Is it safe to assume that yesterday's message was expected to be passed along to the enthusiast owners who couldn't attend? Meanwhile besides model year tweaks, what did they have to say about the long discussed matters here which are closest to our hearts? Lack of marketing, VW's vision going forward, dealer experience and upgrading, sales efforts, etc etc.... these would have been some of my questions had I been able to attend. 
Thanks
Ed.


----------



## Jack Orr (Mar 15, 2000)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

Michael, to this day I can never open your pictures. All I see is a line of bold print- the caption. I don't have this trouble with the pictures that anyone else posts- just yours. I have all the appropriate tools in my computer.
I really would like to see the Auburn Hills pics. How can I do it?


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (PhaetonChix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PhaetonChix* »_
Mr. Hunt said that Phaeton owners reflect the true spirit of VW...that as a group you are different, original and unique. I think the same can be said of this weekends events. 

I can identify with that P/C, and you don't have to be an owner.


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

One major wreck in Detroit detoured us about 45 minutes but the weather got worse below Detroit until we got to Dayton, Ohio and then the sun popped out, no more snow, and fair weather from that point on. Louisville is where we decided to stop for the night. Seems the lowering of the car 10 mm has been a great success as the ride seems fine. I apologize for leaving as soon as I did but I could tell my father and son were anxious to head home. I wanted to stay till at least 4:00. I never knew how easy the battery drains which leads to so many fault codes to pop up. We had to scan the cars before doing mods due to fault codes in many of the cars. Annoying problem but very easily fixed and was fun to do. I strongly recommend anyone with computer know-how to get a VAG . 
The GTG was definitely a success and I hope to return next year for a follow up meeting. Thanks to Michael and Phaetonchix for their hard work in keeping the schedule together during the bad weather. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Also , many more thanks to Michael for his hard work in improving the VAG programming in connection with Ross-Tech. For idiots like me, it is now bulletproof to make safe mods to the car.

David


----------



## PC Dave (Nov 29, 2001)

*Re: (PhaetonChix)*

Well, everybody's driving home in their newly lowered Phaetons, and i'm sitting in the hotel room (flight in the morning). The weather wasn't great, but it was really a non-issue (maybe those driving home in it feel differently). This was a great weekend, better than I expected in a lot of ways. The time at VW was pretty extraordinary - I guarantee you that the heads of MBUSA or BMWNA and their entire senior staffs don't take time to meet with small, informal groups of S-Class or 7 Series owners on their weekend time. I came away with a lot more confidence in VW's strategy with the car, and with its long term viability. The informal time with folks from the forum was a pleasure, whether dining, drinking or hanging out in the hotel lobby, getting to meet some of our most prolific posters as well as some others like me who post occasionally but read constantly. Without exception, a thoroughly decent and enjoyable group of people. The tech session today (which I left early to hit the Henry Ford Museum and Ford Facotry Tour) was also a winner; it's time to upgrade my old vag-com and get to work on lowering to Euro-spec and killing the DRLs. 
Many thanks to Michael and to PhaetonChix for setting up an event that was a perfect mix of informal downtime with a lot of substance, and despite their protestations it was obvious that a lot of work went into it, both with the people at VW HQ and with the tech session. Thanks to PhaetonChix's friend David as well, for taking his Sunday - and the shop he works at - and making them available to us when he hadn't had a break in a couple of weeks and would probably rather be chilling out in front of the TV on a snowy weekend day. He's a great guy and a true car nut, and I look forward to talking with him about taking my P-car jones to the next level..
It sounds like this is going to become an annual event, at least. If you didn't make it this time, make it next time, you won't regret it. 

_Modified by PC Dave at 3:09 AM 4-25-2005_


_Modified by PC Dave at 3:11 AM 4-25-2005_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (Paldi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Paldi* »_ Wonder if Len Hunt's in one of the photos?

Do you mean Mr. Hunt? I think I put a caption above one of the photos above. Please have a second look at what I posted yesterday, and see if my memory is correct.
Michael


----------



## PhaetonChix (Dec 16, 2004)

*Re: (Paldi)*

The photos of the Phaeton with silver valances do not do the car justice. Subtle and very tastefully modification. Absolutely OUTSTANDING. Michael should be posting more photos in the next few days that will highlight the difference.
Not one of the cars that showed up this weekend were the same...and 3 W12's to boot. The majority of the Phaeton dealers in the US have not had this many W12's on their lots.


_Modified by PhaetonChix at 11:04 PM 4-24-2005_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (PC Dave)*

Hi Everyone:
Wow - I made it home. The snow got worse as I drove north towards Port Huron - there were cars in the ditch all over the place (no VW products, of course).
What can I say? It was a wonderful, wonderful weekend. Thanks so much to all of you who came, most especially to Rick, Dave, Peter, and John, who flew in. Super-special thanks to Andrew Cowan for his awesome patience and tolerance of all the adults (including his parent) who spent the whole weekend continually playing with their toys, staying up past bedtime, and stuff like that.
I am really overwhelmed by how well VW treated us - never in my wildest dreams could I have imagined that so many folks at VW - from every possible department - giving up their Saturday afternoon to come and meet with a dozen of the 250,000+ people who bought Volkswagens in North America last year. What an amazing company, I am really proud to own their flagship product. All of us - VW owners and VW staff alike - agree that we will do it again next year, hopefully on a larger scale. I think there will be a little write-up in the 'Driver' magazine, that will probably help us attract more Phaeton owners - maybe even some folks that don't live on the internet, like us - to next year's event.
The 'tech day' at Monk's was really, really educational. I learned a great deal - it sure was interesting to do full diagnostic scans on 7 different Phaetons, and note that all 8 reported the same minor fault code (00220 - Connection to Sunroof 004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent), even though everyone's sunroof worked perfectly and no-one has ever had a complaint about it. I think we now know that particular sunroof fault code is, in fact, a coded, secret message that means "Hey, you let your vehicle power supply battery run low again, hook up the battery tender next time you have it in the shop!" If you want to compare the diagnostic scans of all the different Phaetons that were there, you can find them at this link: Archive of Phaeton Diagnostic Scans. It makes fascinating reading.
It was also fun to do all the suspension adjustments. All the Phaetons are now properly coded and adapted as they were intended to be, with the European ride height properly done (meaning, via coding and truthful adaptation values, not by fibbing during the adaptation process like the Touareg folks have done in the past). I think I could probably survive in a flat rate shop now - the last two cars only took 15 minutes each, and that was with two full adaptation cycles per car, to double-check that all was correct. What a ton of fun. Next year, we'll have to bring a VAS 5052 to the get-together, and we can do software updates on all the controllers, instead of suspension recoding and adaptations.








Again, thanks to everyone who participated, you were great. Thanks also to Eve and David, and to the management of Munk's, for making such a great learning experience possible for all of us.
Michael
*Lesson 1, Product Identification: Which VW in the photo below does not match the others?*








*We are sure they have moving parts under the hood somewhere - it's just that we can't see anything move...*








*Lesson 2: How to enable "Jacking Up Mode"*
_Because the Phaeton Owner Manual devotes a whole page (book 3.2, page 69) to explaining how to enable this function, 
this *must *mean that VW expects Phaeton owners to be proficient at doing this, right?_








*Lesson 3: If you lower the car 10 mm to the original design height, this will affect your wheel alignment...*








*...so, you have to learn all about camber, caster, and toe-in...*








*...and have the correct tool available to check your work when you are finished the adjustment.*








*Many thanks to David for bringing a high-quality measuring tool to use when we did the suspension adaptations*








*Did I mention it snowed again?*


----------



## whealy (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

Weather ... smeader 
All that matters was did you enjoy yourself? And from the looks and sound of it, it would certianly seem as such. Sorry I could not attend and thanks to all the organizers at pulling this together.


----------



## bobschneider (Oct 12, 2004)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

Thanks to Michael and PhaetonChix for organizing an excellent weekend. I had no problems driving home to Chicago on Sunday - the weather got better as I went west, although there was still some snow on the ground almost all the way to Lake Michigan. The lowered suspension worked fine, and didn't seem to hurt the ride. I will get the alignment checked when I get a chance, as David reccomended.
And my remote trunk release started working again when I got home!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

Sounds like you had fun. The Touareg group in Germany had an event with about 50 cars last year in Frankfurt with direct factory participation and will have another one in Septmeber that I may attend (sans car of course). 
During your tech sessions, did you happen to find out how/if the North american Phaeton radio can be activated to use the audio/video input that is on the back, or even just the audio? I know I've had quite a number of inquiries from Phaeton owners who wanted to add video, XM or iPod input to the radio. 
Also, you didn't happen to verify that you could use the OnStar's connections to add a Bluetooth (or hardwired) phone kit to the radio per this post?


----------



## Jack Orr (Mar 15, 2000)

*Re: (spockcat)*

Michael, all the links in the message from Sprockcat work fine in my computer, as an example. I still can't open any of your links. Very frustrating.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (Jack Orr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jack Orr* »_Michael, all the links in the message from Sprockcat work fine in my computer, as an example. I still can't open any of your links. Very frustrating.

Is anyone else having difficulty viewing the photos that I post? Before I try and figure out how to address Jack's problem, I need to know if it is specific to his computer, or if others are having the same problem (principles of troubleshooting).
Michael


----------



## PhaetonChix (Dec 16, 2004)

Michael,
I have no problems viewing photos from home or work. I'm using both Netscape and Mozilla. BTW, I look terrible in the pix no matter which one I'm using.
~PC


_Modified by PhaetonChix at 3:28 PM 4-25-2005_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_Sounds like you had fun. The Touareg group in Germany had an event with about 50 cars last year in Frankfurt with direct factory participation and will have another one in September that I may attend (sans car of course). 

There will be a Phaeton owner get-together in Dresden in three weeks time - I plan to attend that as well, but I will be on my motorcycle this time.

_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_During your tech sessions, did you happen to find out how/if the North American Phaeton radio can be activated to use the audio/video input that is on the back, or even just the audio? I know I've had quite a number of inquiries from Phaeton owners who wanted to add video, XM or iPod input to the radio.

No, I didn't ask about that. No-one has posted any recent inquiries in this forum about doing it, and none of the owners who were there raised the question. One owner did have a satellite radio system hooked up, it seemed to work just fine - not sure how he did it, though.

_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_Also, you didn't happen to verify that you could use the OnStar connections to add a Bluetooth (or hardwired) phone kit to the radio...

No. Again, there have not been any queries posted by owners here in the Phaeton forum about that, for that reason, we didn't ask. Your interest in these changes - from your perspective as an VW aftermarket accessories manufacturer and retailer - is more specific and focused than that of Phaeton owners in general. We kind of focused on issues that have a broader appeal, for example, reconfiguring the Phaeton back to the original design ride height, making everyone familiar with the concepts behind controller coding, adaptation, and measured value block interpretation, stuff like that. 
Perhaps next year we may look further into some of these things. What we have to be cautious about is maintaining a very clearly defined separation between questions that we know VW can assist us with - for example, retrofit of OEM specification functions and equipment, such as a refrigerator or telephone - and questions that support aftermarket vendors such as yourself. I know I don't have to tell you about the legal concerns that manufacturers have to cope with in the United States, and we try quite hard to not put VW staff in a position where they have to say "no" to us. That way, our activities remains fun for everyone - the manufacturer and the owner group.
When an owner does develop or discover an aftermarket innovation, we will do our best to disseminate information about it here, for the purpose of making it easier for others to do research about that idea in the future - but we don't ask the vehicle manufacturer to support these efforts. 
Michael


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_No, I didn't ask about that. No-one has posted any recent inquiries in this forum about doing it, and none of the owners who were there raised the question. One owner did have a satellite radio system hooked up, it seemed to work just fine - not sure how he did it, though.


I think that any satellite radios connected in Phaetons are through FM modulation, which isn't always the best. 

_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_
No. Again, there have not been any queries posted by owners here in the Phaeton forum about that, for that reason, we didn't ask. Your interest in these changes - from your perspective as an VW aftermarket accessories manufacturer and retailer - is more specific and focused than that of Phaeton owners in general. 

Actually, I don't gain anything if you verify that a bluetooth or other cell phone kit can be connected through the OnStar wiring as I related to you in this post. It is the Phaeton onwers who posted to this very recent thread who would be able to gain what they want. There is nothing that I would supply to the Phaeton owners to tap this wiring. I was just trying to be helpful by sharing some knowledge.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (spockcat)*

I had a look at the thread you referenced above (Hands-free phone...?) - Doug Goldberg made a post there on April 23 indicating that he uses one of your aftermarket products in his Touareg and it works quite well. Perhaps you could look into developing a similar product and selling it for the Phaeton - who knows, there might be a demand for it.
Michael


----------



## rmg2 (Jan 23, 2004)

*Re: (viscount)*


_Quote, originally posted by *viscount* »_Hi Michael, looks like it was a great event and I am truly sorry I was unable to make it. While I certainly respect the need for privacy I really doubt they would have said anything that would be compromising. In venues such as this, anything said must be assumed to be in the public arena. Meanwhile does the public mean Phaeton owners who would have attended, but couldn't for matters beyond their control? Is it safe to assume that yesterday's message was expected to be passed along to the enthusiast owners who couldn't attend? Meanwhile besides model year tweaks, what did they have to say about the long discussed matters here which are closest to our hearts? Lack of marketing, VW's vision going forward, dealer experience and upgrading, sales efforts, etc etc.... these would have been some of my questions had I been able to attend. 
Thanks 
Ed.
 
Basically, what was said about marketing was that they over built the Phaeton in the past and that VW was currently very happy with current projections for this year. They also said that they were ahead of where they really thought they would be at this time. With the volume of Phaetons that they expect to produce do not expect to see any large ad budgets or media type of events. Whatever media ads they do purchase will be highly targeted. VW is working on some very exciting one-to-one type marketing which will suit the Phaeton demographic market better than general marketing ads and TV spots. 
In addition, VW totally understood the inconsistent dealer issues and are developing additional standards for dealer performance as it relates to selling and servicing the Phaeton client. The problem is that dealers are independent business people and VW cannot directly control them. 
It was noted that there is a natural evolution occurring with certain dealers realizing that they are not suited to the Phaeton program and there will be a natural attrition of those dealers from the Phaeton program. 
Bottom-line, fewer dealers and fewer cars creates a higher demand. 
They do not intend to make the Phaeton a high volume car in the same way that BMW makes 7 series and Mercedes makes S class autos. They are going to build the Phaeton market in a very deliberate manner in order to insure long term viability.
After hearing the complete explanation from Mr. Hunt it was apparent that VWNA was on top of the marketing issues. The Phaeton is hear to stay.
However the Phaeton is to remain exclusive and personalized. Therefore, if any of you SERIOUS fence sitters are out there you had better grab those $40K Phaeton low miles used cars now or forever forget about. Because, once they're out of the system you won't be seeing them again. 
I for one was very impressed with the candor in which the VW personnel spoke and even more impressed by how they listened and took pages of notes.
We've already begun the ground work for next years event and based on the initial conversations with VW it plans to be a dynamite event. 
My personal thanks to all of you from VW who attended and gave up your Saturday to provide us the hospitality and make this a special event. 
A special thank you to Michael M. and PhatonChix for the personal effort and sacrifice to organize this first official Phaeton GTG 
And finally but not least, thank you to all of you dedicated and loyal Phaeton owners who showed up to make this event meaningful. I really appreciated the opportunity to get to know you. You were an incredible group of outstanding individuals and I only regret that we did not have more time for those informal get together in the lobby where we just talked about cars and life.
Michael gave a great software introduction class on Saturday evening around 11:00PM in preparation for the Sunday tech. secession. Even I understood it. Awesome!
Can't wait to see you all there next year or sooner.


_Modified by rmg2 at 12:52 AM 4-26-2005_


----------



## vwguild (Feb 15, 2001)

*Re: (rmg2)*

I certainly agree about the short time that we had to spend together, and that we only the the Lobbt to do it in...Maybe next year we can ramp up our facility to include one with a real dining room...although the rate was great and everyone was cordial & polite, we were kind of short on amenities...


----------



## rmg2 (Jan 23, 2004)

*Re: (vwguild)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwguild* »_I certainly agree about the short time that we had to spend together, and that we only the the Lobbt to do it in...Maybe next year we can ramp up our facility to include one with a real dining room...although the rate was great and everyone was cordial & polite, we were kind of short on amenities...









Next year I'll get you your favorite adult beverage for that shot glass then you won't miss the amenities . . ..


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (vwguild)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwguild* »_...Maybe next year we can ramp up our facility to include one with a real dining room...although the rate was great and everyone was cordial & polite, we were kind of short on amenities...

I agree, that's a good suggestion. Next year, if we can get just 5% of the North American owner community to attend, that will be 200 vehicles. With those kind of numbers, we could take over a first class hotel such as a Marriot or a Hyatt, and have the whole facility to ourselves. Not to mention a reserved parking lot, so none of us need to worry about door dings.


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

Funny thing happened on the way home. We stopped to eat breakfast and after getting back in the car and cranking it back up I got a "service due in 3000 miles" message today . I never got a message for my 5000 mile service yet now it's giving me a warning WAY in advance of my 10000 mile service








I guess my car thinks I'm going to Michael's house or Rick's house next week and is giving me fair warning.








David


----------



## rmg2 (Jan 23, 2004)

*Re: (dcowan699)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dcowan699* »_Funny thing happened on the way home. We stopped to eat breakfast and after getting back in the car and cranking it back up I got a "service due in 3000 miles" message today . I never got a message for my 5000 mile service yet now it's giving me a warning WAY in advance of my 10000 mile service








I guess my car thinks I'm going to Michael's house or Rick's house next week and is giving me fair warning.








David

HB is only about 2K miles from Bham. That gives you an extra 1000 miles to play around So. Cal.


----------



## WISVW (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (rmg2)*

Great time everyone, thanks! My wife will never complain about me and my car "issues". You all convinced her there are people crazier about cars than me!
Glen


----------



## PhaetonChix (Dec 16, 2004)

Glen,
Glad we could help. And you missed the real hard core Phaeton-phanatics in action on Sunday.
~PC


----------



## rmg2 (Jan 23, 2004)

*Re: (WISVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WISVW* »_Great time everyone, thanks! My wife will never complain about me and my car "issues". You all convinced her there are people crazier about cars than me!
Glen

It was great to me you and you wife, also.


----------



## vwguild (Feb 15, 2001)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

And given the unpredictable weather in Michigan, I would like to suggest Bermuda...we wouldn't have a VAG workshop, but we've done that...


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (vwguild)*

Bermuda? Ask David Duty about the Bermuda Triangle weather before you set that up.








David sent me photos showing the devastation a little water and wind can wreak on a lovely home. Trust me, stay out of Florida and its environs during hurricane season.

_Modified by Paldi at 9:10 AM 4-26-2005_


_Modified by Paldi at 10:01 PM 5-10-2005_


----------



## viscount (Jan 2, 2005)

*Re: (rmg2)*

Thanks, that makes a lot of sense. Its good to know that they are not being ignored, nor will be let go. I've already decided what my next car is going to be







...
Its great that we have such dedicated people who made this event possible, and the prospect for another! 
My hat's off to you all who planned, organized and went to the event! 
Ed.


----------



## vwguild (Feb 15, 2001)

*Re: (Paldi)*

I am thinking of something closer to Hamilton...And the "triangle" does not include the panhandle of Florida...








And, Fred...This is supposed to be funny, and what happened to David and his Family ain't no joke...

_Modified by vwguild at 8:41 PM 4-25-2005_


_Modified by vwguild at 9:00 PM 4-25-2005_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (vwguild)*

Thanks to Rick for mailing me this group photo, taken in the lobby of VW Headquarters:


----------



## chrisj428 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

Aw flip. All you can see is my left eyeball...







Of course, having seen the other pictures, not having a "full body shot" in Driver Magazine is probably a blessing in disguise.


----------



## jmdpjd1 (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: (chrisj428)*

The GTG was a great time. I want to express my gratitude to P/C and Michael for the work the did putting on a fantastic event. thanks also goes to David for his teachings at the garage on Sunday. The event was more than I expected. It is of great value to know the others on the forum and know who they really are. The VAG-COM session was incredible. I will be ordering mine this week. It is soo nice to open the door and hear silence, the to have to step into the car about 10ml less. I can't wait till the next one, I want to see the faces of the Adi and Jetta drivers then.
Thanks again for putting forth such a great effort to make this event Phaentastic.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## chrisj428 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: (bobschneider)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bobschneider* »_Thanks to Michael and PhaetonChix for organizing an excellent weekend.
 *HEAR, HEAR!!!* What a fantastic time -- well done and many thanks to PC, Michael and Dave!


----------



## uberanalyst (Sep 13, 2004)

Maybe this question belongs in another thread, but the photos here suggested that a new wheel alignment is needed after lowering the car 10mm to European ride height.
Is this in fact the case? Will I now experience abnormal tire wear and/or handling problems because I lowered my Phaeton? How much difference does a 10mm drop make in the camber, caster, or toe-in?
- Dave


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (uberanalyst)*

Hi Dave:
What we learned at the Auburn Hills GTG was that any form of change to the ride height of the vehicle will *affect *wheel alignment. This is a geometry issue. Whether a 10 mm change will knock the alignment out of the allowable range or not, we don't know, because we don't have enough data to make a conclusion that can be supported with fact.
The general agreement, it seems, was that if you make any changes to the ride height of your vehicle, you should have the alignment checked. Hopefully, we will start to get some reports in over the summer, and from that, we can see how much these changes do affect alignment. It's not a particularly difficult or time-consuming task to check alignment, although special tools and platforms are needed for the Phaeton and Touareg.
When the vehicle is built, they set the default ride height first, then they align the vehicle.
Michael


----------



## PhaetonChix (Dec 16, 2004)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_Thanks to Rick for mailing me this group photo, taken in the lobby of VW Headquarters:









Hi there,
Could those of you in the photo please IM me with contact information (phone & email address). I failed to collect all your numbers at the event. Driver's magazine wants to do a story on the Phaeton Owners Group visit to Auburn Hills. 
I'm hoping the article will dispell the myth of the Phaeton being cancelled.
Thanks
~PC


----------



## BeechSierra (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: (PhaetonChix)*

Could someone put some names with the faces? Those of us who couldn't make the GTG would like to know. TYIA
Chris


----------



## PC Dave (Nov 29, 2001)

*Re: (BeechSierra)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BeechSierra* »_Could someone put some names with the faces? Those of us who couldn't make the GTG would like to know. TYIA

I'm the really handsome one.


----------



## PhaetonChix (Dec 16, 2004)

And humble too!


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: (PhaetonChix)*

Well, I'm the big one 2nd from the right , front row, next to my son Andrew. I need to lose about 30 lbs.!!!
Dentistry has been bad for my health.


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (PhaetonChix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PhaetonChix* »_
Hi there,
Could those of you in the photo please IM me with contact information (phone & email address). I failed to collect all your numbers at the event. Driver's magazine wants to do a story on the Phaeton Owners Group visit to Auburn Hills. 
Thanks
~PC

It will be great if Driver's Magazine puts names to all those smiling faces - a fitting way to end this thread.








I was on the other side of the lobby, hiding in a planter.




















_Modified by Paldi at 8:47 PM 5-13-2005_


----------



## chrisj428 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: (BeechSierra)*

I'm the tall one in the back just to the right of Len Hunt as you look at the photo. Thankfully, I'm obscured from the nose down, so I'm showing my best side.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (PhaetonChix)*

Hi Eve:
Thanks ever so much for organizing all this information, that is really nice of you. I am the 6th person from the left in the photo above.
Michael


----------



## PhaetonChix (Dec 16, 2004)

I'm the woman in the light colored jacket, hiding in the center of the picture, second row. I'm between Glen, WISVW and Paige from PCC. All you can see is the top of my head and too red checks. It was COLD out that day.
*No comments please on the lovely shop picture of me from the tech event the next day. I had just finished pushing a bunch of 911's and a 928 out of the way to make room for the Phaetons.
~PC


----------



## geowben (Jan 26, 2005)

I am to Eve's immediate left.


----------



## bobschneider (Oct 12, 2004)

*Re: (BeechSierra)*

I'm 4th from the left, in the light shirt


----------



## PC Dave (Nov 29, 2001)

*Re: (BeechSierra)*

Okay, I'll 'fess up. I'm third from the right, standing between and behind Dave Cowan and Peter Savale (VW Guild). I guess that "really handsome" ruse is blown...


----------



## chrisj428 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: (PC Dave)*

Michael, 
Photo rehosted, please, so I can link to the photo of the Silver Phaeton with the lower valences painted.
Thanks!


----------



## rmg2 (Jan 23, 2004)

*Re: (chrisj428)*

Bump!








3yr anniversary of the first National GTG coming up.








maybe VW will contact all of us for a sneak peek at the new Phaeton . . .


----------



## IMBILL (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: (rmg2)*

I am in North Carolina and am tempted to head west if you are still planning the gala event. Can you repost some of the pics from gtg's past? 
Thanks, Bill


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Photos re-hosted.

It's hard to believe that it's been 7 years since this GTG. The Auburn Hills GTG was the first time we here in the forum ever organized a GTG - following the success of this one, quite a few more were held in North America and Europe.

I'll try to rehost the photos on some of the other GTG threads as time permits.

Is anyone else - other than I - from the Auburn Hills GTG still participating in the forum?

Michael


----------



## Phaeton2005 (Sep 26, 2012)

*Any meetings happening again by auburn hills ?*

It would be nice to know other phaeton owners around me in auburn hills mi. Any meetings happening soon?


----------

